# Dark Eldar Kabalite Banner Bearer



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I picked up a box of Dark Elf corsairs on clearance at the local store. I figured I'd find a use for 'em somewhere, since there are a lot of cool bits on them. Anyway, I gave the banner to a Kabalite Warrior for my Dark Eldar army. I figure if they're going to be raiding people and trying to terrorize them as much as possible, a banner with a leering gaunt, evil face that's fading into a starry background (maybe it's a psychic image that's popped up and the banner is a reflection of the viewer's fears? I don't know) could be kind of appropriate. 

If nothing else, it was something fun to kill a few hours with and get a bit more practice with blending harsh gradients. I really like the star field effect on models, but the violets and teals can be troublesome to blend well into a very dark background and not overpower the starry effect.

Anyway, enough rambling. Here he is.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The paint job on the model is okie. Could use some more highlighting. But the banner is just awesome. Great work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree. The banner is ace! But its gloriousness does kinda outshine the model just a bit. Maybe some fine hard egde highlight on the armor to make it pop a little more. That being said, excellent work!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That banner is just brilliant! I'd +rep you but apparently I've given you rep too recently.


----------

